# Just reach 5 star in London



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

Does know anyone if uber gives any reward for 5 star driver in London?I know in past was Sixth Star Award and 1000£ prize...I drive for uber from 5 years almost


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Luigi777 said:


> Does know anyone if uber gives any reward for 5 star driver in London?I know in past was Sixth Star Award and 1000£ prize...I drive for uber from 5 years almost
> View attachment 311937


Uber Reseted your rating to 5 since you reached 500 trips. New rating will start from trip 501. Keep the good work.


----------



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

I HAVE 5 STAR MORE THAN 1 WEEK AND IN MEANTIME WAS DRIVING


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What do you have to do in the great city of London to achieve that milestone? Offer free tea?


----------



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

IS VERY HARD TO GET 5 STAR ...THERE IS A SECRET HOW TO GET 5 STAR AND I LEARN THIS IN THE LAST PAST 5 YEARS ..IS NOT EASY BUT IT CAN BE DONE....

I BET NOT TO MANY DRIVERS HAVE 5 STAR IN UK OR EURPE OR USA...IS NOT EASY TO GET THIS RATING SOMETIMES CUSTOMER DIFFICULT.....BUT THERE IS A TRICK AND A SECRET AND IT CAN BE DONE

100%

BUT IF UBER DOESN'T CARE WHAT IS THE POINT TO HAVE 5 STAR..NO POINT...JUST FOR YOURSELF...IF THEY DON'T GIVE A SH. ...T..... NO POINT TO STRESS YOURSELF TO GET 5 STARS...AT THE END IS IMPORTANT WHEN U CROSS THE LINE THE EARNINGS....DON'T BOTHERED TO GET 5 STARS IS NO POINT


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Luigi777 said:


> Does know anyone if uber gives any reward for 5 star driver in London?I know in past was Sixth Star Award and 1000£ prize...I drive for uber from 5 years almost
> View attachment 311937


I don't bow down often as a 4.99 veteran driver.










But I bow to you sir. Well done.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Luigi777 said:


> IS VERY HARD TO GET 5 STAR ...THERE IS A SECRET HOW TO GET 5 STAR AND I LEARN THIS IN THE LAST PAST 5 YEARS ..IS NOT EASY BUT IT CAN BE DONE....
> 
> I BET NOT TO MANY DRIVERS HAVE 5 STAR IN UK OR EURPE OR USA...IS NOT EASY TO GET THIS RATING SOMETIMES CUSTOMER DIFFICULT.....BUT THERE IS A TRICK AND A SECRET AND IT CAN BE DONE
> 
> ...


Is the secret trick yelling at them? I haven't tried that, but I'm willing if I can get 5 stars towards gas.


----------



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

Is no point if uber DOESN'T appreciate that...why to STRESS better be how you are naturally...**** them..no point


----------



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

MANY DRIVERS LYE HAVING 5 STAT I SPOKE WITJ CLIENT I KNOW THE TRUE...DON'T BULHOT ME....RIDERS SAID THEY'RE OPINION



Luigi777 said:


> MANY DRIVERS LYE HAVING 5 Star SPOKE WITH CLIENT I KNOW THE TRUE...DON'T BULshoiT on ME....RIDERS SAID THEY'RE OPINION


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Luigi777 said:


> IS VERY HARD TO GET 5 STAR ...THERE IS A SECRET HOW TO GET 5 STAR AND I LEARN THIS IN THE LAST PAST 5 YEARS ..IS NOT EASY BUT IT CAN BE DONE....
> 
> I BET NOT TO MANY DRIVERS HAVE 5 STAR IN UK OR EURPE OR USA...IS NOT EASY TO GET THIS RATING SOMETIMES CUSTOMER DIFFICULT.....BUT THERE IS A TRICK AND A SECRET AND IT CAN BE DONE
> 
> ...


Congratulation to you, really, It is so hard to get.

You know what? I don't really care about stupid people, moron. So I don't really care they are giving me 4* or 3*. I try to do my best, really care about rider's safety, their comfortable and smooth ride when they were being in my car and let them enjoy neat and pleasure environment while being in my car. Other than that, what should I need to worry. If they wanted to give me 4* or 3*, let it be. They are just moron and they just not happy about everything. I will let them live their lives as it is. I will just sorry for them because their minds are filled up with full of shits.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Congrats.

I spend 500 stars a month on gas, 2000 a year for insurance and the same for general maintenance.


----------



## ImranUber (Mar 5, 2019)

I hit 4.99 a few days ago. It's a good feeling to know that the effort you put is appreciated by the riders.

Uber gave their UK drivers bonuses last week. I received £760 which I was shocked to receive. I heard some received as little as £50. Uber email:


GBP 760 for youImran, since your first trip on 7-12-2016, you've been there for the rush to work, first dates, surprise visits home and everything in between. As one of our most loyal partners, we're grateful for everything you've done to help get us where we are. As we move towards a new milestone, we want to thank you.


----------

